
Google Serves Fake News Ads in an Unlikely Place: Fact-Checking Sites - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/17/technology/google-fake-ads-fact-check.html
======
tareqak
Techmeme Summary: _New York Times: PolitiFact and Snopes, using Google
AdSense, unwittingly hosted ads by fake news publishers; source says AdSense
has terminated the ads_

------
retox
Legacy media are fighting for their lives and are determined to destroy the ad
networks which fund their direct competitors. See also the faux outrage of
youtube ads.

Expect more stories about ads on facebook and amazon missteps.

